# Thor 3: Jeff Goldblum und Karl Urban sind mit an Bord!



## CarolaHo (21. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor 3: Jeff Goldblum und Karl Urban sind mit an Bord!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Thor 3: Jeff Goldblum und Karl Urban sind mit an Bord!


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2016)

Starke Besetzung.  
Ich freue mich auf den neuen Thor-Film.


----------



## kidou1304 (21. Mai 2016)

Mir Gefällt vor allem der Umstand, dass der 3te ordentlich "düster" werden soll. Passender Name natürlich^^

Aber wen spielt Mark Ruffalo? Das habt ihr vergessen zu erwähnen...öhöhöhö


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> Aber wen spielt Mark Ruffalo?



Natürlich Bruce Banner aka der Hulk.
Es soll ja eine Verbindung zu Planet Hulk geben in dem Film.


----------



## Batze (22. Mai 2016)

Jeff Goldblum bring bestimmt seine Dinos mit ein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Jeff Goldblum bring bestimmt seine Dinos mit ein.


Oder außerirdische Invasoren zum 4. Juli. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2016)

Quark, der klaut die Technologie von Antman und wird die Fliege


----------

